# Why do manufacturers do this?



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So here is an archtop for sale locally. Good price. Instrument looks to be decent. But that sunburst pattern is SOOOO ugly! I certainly don't blame the owner. But why could they have not had even a little bit of the red/brown on the neck side of the pickup? The only thing I can think of is that it was essentially a mistake of some sort that led to the instrument originally being sold cheaply (which is maybe why the current owner is letting it go for a modest price).


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

Can you even call that "burst" -- burst implies some subtle gradations to the colour change in my mind. That's more two tone, and terrible at that. I think that's the downside to the more affordable hollowbodies; they skimp on the skills of the painters.

Good thing you can't see it when you're playing it!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

That's roughly the burst pattern I see on Gibsons.
Epis tend to use ones that do what you suggest.
But it would look better if the change was more gradual.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I have to agree with everyone - The best bursts are gradual. I tend to like the more subtle bursts where there isn't such a gradual change in colour like honey-bursts etc. Tobacco bursts can be really nice, but it has to be a nice blend where the dark vs light has a nice transition and the dark is not overbearing as it is on this Ibanez. 

All I see when I look at this one is a huge red pick painted on the front. Fugly, or to my eyes anyway. However, if the price was right, I could learn to like it. My ear doesn't care what colour it is


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I can picture myself sitting down with that guitar.........and some sandpaper to re finish it. Then enjoying it for a long time.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

That's what I was thinking. I wonder if you can wet sand some of the black back to expose more red and adjust the fade, then re-clear. Worst case scenario, you have to redo the whole guitar


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

Scotty said:


> That's what I was thinking. I wonder if you can wet sand some of the black back to expose more red and adjust the fade, then re-clear. Worst case scenario, you have to redo the whole guitar


Ummm NO that poly finish is probably impervious to nuclear or nukular attack ... 
they paint them this way because its quite possible the people who made it have never seen a real guitar 

p


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

parkhead said:


> they paint them this way because its quite possible the people who made it have never seen a real guitar


Don't think so. Plenty of people who know what real guitars look like turn out "bursts" like this that are really two tone, no gradient, look awful things. Case in point:

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=1359255

That was a the PRS version of tobacco burst for a while. Ugh. If you can't see that TGP link here's the Photobucket:

http://s1239.photobucket.com/user/shredderboy/media/DSC08615.jpg.html

That's a great price on a great guitar that happens to have a bizarre finish on it.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

Have you guys ever seen the Gibson clownbursts? Yuck!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> So here is an archtop for sale locally. Good price. Instrument looks to be decent. But that sunburst pattern is SOOOO ugly! I certainly don't blame the owner. But why could they have not had even a little bit of the red/brown on the neck side of the pickup? The only thing I can think of is that it was essentially a mistake of some sort that led to the instrument originally being sold cheaply (which is maybe why the current owner is letting it go for a modest price).



Thats what I call a butt burst.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Air brush some more red on upper bout then re-topcoat it

[video=youtube;u6d8eKvegLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6d8eKvegLI[/video]


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

iaresee said:


> Don't think so. Plenty of people who know what real guitars look like turn out "bursts" like this that are really two tone, no gradient, look awful things. Case in point:
> 
> http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=1359255
> 
> ...


Thank you, I was going to comment. Gibson, Ibanez and Epiphone have all issued some real dogs in recent years. The clown-burst is terrible


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I have two Gibson bursts that I think are real beauties, unfortunately I can't take a quality picture of them without getting a giant glowing red ring in the transition. I have a La Patrie Hybrid that has a gorgeous burst on it as well, seems darker than most of the others I've seen.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Gibson does a lot of fine dark on light bursts, but IMO its about the blend area from the sides and the fade. 
This is a nice example 









*THIS is gorgeous;
*








`
_*AND THIS....IS DISGUSTING:*_


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Morkolo said:


> I have two Gibson bursts that I think are real beauties, unfortunately I can't take a quality picture of them without getting a giant glowing red ring in the transition. I have a La Patrie Hybrid that has a gorgeous burst on it as well, seems darker than most of the others I've seen.


I get a similar effect with my Mustang...


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

bought a MIJ strat a few years ago,their typical sunburst brown deals,and what I didn't dig was the highly flamed maple neck it had,got rid of that for a plain looking maple neck (more understated looking)...the sunburst is kind of ugly on my old strat (and its a poly job) but it sounds effin' sweet and plays like a dream..just a bit ugly is all

for me "highly figured or highly flamed" looking maple is gross as puke...way worse than a boring or poorly done burst.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The Lullaby said:


> bought a MIJ strat a few years ago,their typical sunburst brown deals,and what I didn't dig was the highly flamed maple neck it had,got rid of that for a plain looking maple neck (more understated looking)...the sunburst is kind of ugly on my old strat (and its a poly job) but it sounds effin' sweet and plays like a dream..just a bit ugly is all
> 
> for me "highly figured or highly flamed" looking maple is gross as puke...way worse than a boring or poorly done burst.


You and I differ greatly then. I love a great flame maple, regardless of where it is on the instrument. Every time I see a classic vibe with a flamed neck I grin haha


----------

